# I prefer Andriol Testocaps to TRT ... so far anyway!



## noteven (Jun 21, 2014)

I took Andriol Testocaps when I was in Thailand for about 2 months.  I got really good results from them.  Taken orally but by pass the liver.  NO NEEDLES.  I had no side effects.  I was already lean but got much leaner with out changing my diet.  Got a little stronger while dropping my BW from 145 to 138.




I want to add I have never done steroids before ... this is the 1st time.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 22, 2014)

Nice work man!


----------



## j2048b (Jun 22, 2014)

They also have a type of test troche, like a lozenger... Never used em but my clinic had them on their list for a long time... Not sure they still do


----------



## Yaya (Jun 22, 2014)

U look like a ripped walter white

Good job heizenburg


----------



## Spongy (Jun 22, 2014)

You're right they do bypass, but you still need to watch your lipids when taking them.  You look fantastic though.


----------



## noteven (Jun 22, 2014)

Yaya said:


> U look like a ripped walter white
> 
> Good job heizenburg



He is one hell of an actor ... I think that was him in the Hitcher


----------



## noteven (Jun 22, 2014)

Spongy said:


> You're right they do bypass, but you still need to watch your lipids when taking them.  You look fantastic though.



Thanks.  I would trade them for Test C shots any day.  I don't know why they don't use them over here in the USA


----------



## noteven (Jun 22, 2014)

J20 said:


> They also have a type of test troche, like a lozenger... Never used em but my clinic had them on their list for a long time... Not sure they still do



Hmmmm interesting ... I am all fer it!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 22, 2014)

i hope i can look like that when im your age..not saying your old


----------



## Yaya (Jun 22, 2014)

This dude needs a tri blend

Ken sass, u suck


----------



## noteven (Jun 22, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> i hope i can look like that when im your age..not saying your old



Just don't quit and always try to improve ... as far as age is concerned ... you are only as old as the women you feel


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jun 22, 2014)

noteven said:


> as far as age is concerned ... you are only as old as the women you feel



I recognize the wise words of someone just back from Thailand...


----------



## noteven (Jun 22, 2014)

leiurus said:


> i recognize the wise words of someone just back from thailand...



i love thailand ... The girls so sweet and tasty ... Don't know about the lady boys though, lol!


----------



## Hardpr (Jun 22, 2014)

nice to cruise on the andriol. i think you would like the injections


----------



## schultz1 (Jun 23, 2014)

I used it before with terrible results. I was young though so I was probably not using a proper protocol


----------



## Get Some (Jun 23, 2014)

SO you have been on injectable test Cyp TRT here in the states? Can you compare the dosages of each that you were using weekly?


----------



## noteven (Jun 23, 2014)

Get Some said:


> SO you have been on injectable test Cyp TRT here in the states? Can you compare the dosages of each that you were using weekly?



The Test C I am on IM is 100/wk.  Almost a month now ... not to impressed with the results so far.  The Andriol Testocaps 40mg caps, started with 2/day then 3 then 4 then 3 then 2 then zero ... each dosage was for a 2 week period.  I noticed the difference with in a couple of days.  They work fast.  Of course I am small ... 5'7" usually around 145lbs and no history of roids.
I loved them and no nasty needles, LOL!


----------



## Get Some (Jun 23, 2014)

4 a day is 160mg test... or 1,120mg test for the week. Even at a 50% rate of uptake, you are still getting 5 times the test of 100mg weekly injections. My point is, if you injected more than the TRT amount, you would probably like injectable test better


----------



## noteven (Jun 23, 2014)

Get Some said:


> 4 a day is 160mg test... or 1,120mg test for the week. Even at a 50% rate of uptake, you are still getting 5 times the test of 100mg weekly injections. My point is, if you injected more than the TRT amount, you would probably like injectable test better



I think you make a good point.  I am following the Dr's protocol and with any luck he will up the dosage.  The 1st week and a half was good but after that I am not noticing much and feel I am wasting my money.  My metabolism is pretty quick, that could be a factor.  by the 7th day I feel spent.  Hell I want to feel like a power house all the time, not just 3 days a week, LOL!


----------



## noteven (Jun 28, 2014)

schultz1 said:


> I used it before with terrible results. I was young though so I was probably not using a proper protocol



Aveed is going to be the new best thing!


----------

